# Moth ball uses



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I'm curious about the different uses moth balls have. I've seen them under barns and in closets. Do they work for different critters and would they work in boats and campers over the winter? I'm looking for any and all uses that they may have or you have had success with. Thanks


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

This is an oldie, but the devil made me do it...
Likely some youngin's haven't heard it.

You say you've seen moth balls?
How did you hold them, by the wings?:evil:

One good use is to put a couple around the base of young trees for the winter.
Keeps the mice and critters from gnawing the bark under the snow.
Careful about access by kids and pets, very toxic.
Maybe inside a pill bottle with holes in it might work.

Toss a few deep under a deck or porch, keeps critters and snakes away and can't be gotten to by kids/pets.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

We usually find trace evidence of a mouse in our fifth wheel in the spring. My wife laid out enough moth balls in the fall when we winterized that most grandmas would be envious. No effect other than making the place smell like grandmas. And a strange compulsion to cover the sofa with clear vinyl.

Last year the pest control home remedy of her choice was Irish Spring bar soap. She bought about 25 bars, opened them up and left them all around in strategic locations in the trailer. No effect other than making the inside smell like Irish Spring. There were even mouse gnaw marks on several of the bars of soap when I opened it up this year


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Mice are my main concern so I was curious if moth balls are the trick. I've already found evidence this summer as well as a volleyball sized yellow jacket hive in with the water tank.


----------



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep... their just not for the ceder chest.
I remember dad scattering a box or two in the barn and the garage walls to rid critters .
I use them now too around the home . I 'll put some on the sleds foot boards when in storage, in around the garage, shed...were ever they might like to take up residents.
I live in a modular home and we had some inbetween the floor gnawing at things at night ... very anoying :rant: 
Since we were getting ready to re-carpet the place , I pulled back the carpet in the corners and drilled a hole in the floor . Dropped a few in the hole and plugged it up and laid the carpet back down .
They moved out !!
This was the 1st time I forgot to scatter a box or two under the house in the fall .
Now I always have a box on hand


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

A.M. General said:


> Mice are my main concern so I was curious if moth balls are the trick. I've already found evidence this summer as well as a volleyball sized yellow jacket hive in with the water tank.


 are you saying they didn't work on the bees?
I've put moth balls in the shed to get rid of wasp befre, & it worked


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I haven't had any moth balls in the camper. The bees and mice droppings have put me on a mission to find something that will prevent critters making homes in my camper. If they work on wasps and bees, I'll be extremely happy. That was a headache trying to keep the foldaway seat propped up while spraying the hive. Those things were flying all over inside the camper but luckily I didn't get stung.


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been told that cotton balls saturated with peppermint oil (purchased at a drug store) will repel mice. I know someone who places these throughout their summer home before closing things up for the winter and swears that it works. I'm wondering if anyone else has tried this. I'm going to try it in my boat this winter.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

I have heard of good results repelling mice using drier sheets.

Makes the place smell purty too


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Dryer sheets sound like a better idea and better smell too.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have dryer sheets in my camper. Its not working for me headed up friday going to try peppermint oil and battery powered ultrasonic repeller for amazon. I will let you know how it works. Headed back up 10/4 to check and bow hunt


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

link523 said:


> I have dryer sheets in my camper. Its not working for me headed up friday going to try peppermint oil and battery powered ultrasonic repeller for amazon. I will let you know how it works. Headed back up 10/4 to check and bow hunt


You are the 2nd person who has mentioned to me this doesn't work.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Dryer sheets didn't work for me at all. I tried the D-con mouse poison pellet packs. The mice chewed into the packets like they're supposed to, but they deposited the pellets in a pile in a compartment under the live well of my boat. I think they're taunting me!

Mike


----------

